

Intellectual Property - Worthless To A Startup, Priceless To A Big Dumb Company - michaeldac
http://www.infochachkie.com/ip/

======
mollylynn
Agreed - Intellectual Property is usually overvalued by larger companies.
However, it still makes sense for startups to protect their IP, without basing
their success on the novelty of their IP.

Nice article.

------
kljensen
Ip is extremely important in numerous markets including biotechnology, clean
tech, fashion, publishing, and many others.

